# bacon rubbery need help



## mudduck (Apr 4, 2010)

i cured 1/2 my belly with tc brim 
the other 1/2 with tc rub all with skin on
cured 8 days smoked 4or5 hr 140 to 160
water pan in
bacon turn out rubbery and tough
now what do i do


----------



## desertlites (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't use TQ and pretty sure thats not it.I do my bacon around 100 and for at least 10 hrs.bump it up a bit last few hrs without smoke.It sounds to me not long enough in the smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 4, 2010)

When you sliced it thin and fried it it was tough and rubbery???????


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2010)

Doesn't sound like you did anything wrong. I don't know how much TQ you used, but too much or too little wouldn't make it rubbery & tough.
I take the skin off, but leaving it on wouldn't make it rubbery either, unless your chewing on the skin (rind). 
The time or temp shouldn't make it rubbery, because there are guys here who do it short & hot, long & medium heat, and long & nearly no heat---none get rubbery.

Maybe with more info????



Bearcarver


----------



## mudduck (Apr 4, 2010)

yes it was


----------



## fingerlakessmoker (Apr 4, 2010)

The last "rubbery" bacon I had was from an old sow that was turned into sausage, ham and bacon. The sausage was very good, the ham was ok, the bacon was tough & rubbery. The farmer and the butcher said to just make her into sausage, but my brother decided to have some ham and bacon made.
Maybe your bellies were not good or fresh?

I put the sliced "rubbery" bacon into a few different brines and smoked them until jerky like. It made bad bacon into good jerky.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't think that you did anything wrong either. but if you fry some what does it taste and feel like. Does it feel rubbery I just think it feels that way because it is warm and you need to get it really cold so it makes it firmer and easier to slice.


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was told by my local butcher, where I buy all my meat for processing, that old sows and boars bellies are not good to make bacon with. He tells me that they are tough and leathery. This would seem to make sense. WHen I order from him, I always tell him what I am makin, so he can get me the right cuts. Although I probally pay a little more than Costo and Sams club, I think I am farther ahead getting fresh meat that fits the purpose. So in the final anylsis I think that fingerlakessmoker may have the answer. Pops would know fer sure.


----------



## erain (Apr 5, 2010)

i have heard the same thing about belly from older hogs... doubt the cure had anything to make it rubbery nor the cook time... like was said, some smoke 10 hours or longer and some do short... and then some dont smoke or cure at all and just fry up as sided pork and not rubbery... think that old sow theory might be solid... works for me anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, that must be it----The victim was an "Old Sow" !

That must be it, because like I said earlier, you didn't do anything wrong. Now you know what the glasses, girdle, and walking cane were doing in the meat case at the butcher shop.

Now we also know, a *"silk purse"* isn't the only thing you can't get from an *"Old Sow's" ear*.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Bearcarver


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2010)

Every year, my Buddy gets an "Old Sow", from a local farmer, that weighs about 300 lbs.  They butcher it and grind everything for sausage, except for the bellies.  These are kept for bacon.  His bacon is very "Meaty", but some of the toughest stuff I have ever had!

Don't be discouraged!!

Get back In The Saddle and give it another try!  The bacon you have can be salvaged and used for cooking or fried crispy and put in salads.  Cowgirl gave me hope that my 1st failed bacon could be used for other things and not just thrown away.  I've used it in beans, potatoes and some salads.  Now it's all gone!

We want to hear about your 2nd bacon experience?!?!?


Todd


----------



## mudduck (Apr 5, 2010)

i got these belly fresh around 10 to 11 # each
i bough 2 and cure 1 put 1 in freezer ok
i bough 2 more last tuesday 1 in freg curing
put 1 in freezer see how this one turns out
can't stop now just got started 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol


----------



## mudduck (Apr 5, 2010)

i did fry that is what i am talking about
sorry this post and last post got cross up
but u the get ideal


----------

